# Pics of your Favorite Ballerinas / Danseurs



## Pyotr

Post a pic of your favorite ballerinas or danseurs here. If you happen to be your favorite, that’s OK too. Let’s see it.


----------



## Pyotr

Lillian DiPiazza in Jewels


----------



## Pyotr

Tyler Peck in The Nutcracker


----------



## mirepoix

Gelsey Kirkland and some Latvian dude.









------

Beautiful Tanaquil LeClercq, alongside Balanchine etc.









Photo by the great Irving Penn.


----------



## sharik

*Maris Liepa* as Crassus in _Spartakus_ -


----------



## mirepoix

A little more contemporary than my previous two selections - Laura Morera.

You can see here dance the Silver Fairy variation here, but beware...she's so adorably _sweet_ in her execution of it that it might rot your teeth. (And how can she appear so relaxed?)


----------



## Pyotr

Sara Mearns and Simon Ball as the swan and the prince in Swan Lake.


----------



## Vaneyes

MB


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^That's a good shot - if he was in the middle of the frame you would get less of an impression of his movement.
Okay, critique over. Heh.


----------



## mirepoix

Jacques d'Amboise. What a career he had.

Photo by John Dominis (check out his work with Life magazine)


----------



## sharik

Vaneyes said:


> MB


yep, largely an overrated dancer.


----------



## Morimur

View attachment 54139


Bada Bing!


----------



## saridancer

Love Laura Morera! Have you seen her in Wayne Macgregors chroma with Eric Underwood?


----------



## mirepoix

I haven't seen her in that, no. I've only seen her in the 2007 Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Ingélou

Moira Shearer of *The Red Shoes* - not a connoisseur's opinion, obviously, but I just adore her elegance; and in the photo below, it shows:


----------



## mirepoix

^^^^ the line of her neck echoing out in her arm, forearm, and the hem of her dress. Good stuff.


----------



## Pyotr

Such a stunning picture.


----------



## clara s

Liepa was a wonderful Crassus, but Vasiliev was a perfect Spartacus

great dancers of the Bolshoi

and maybe MB was a bit overrated as a dancer, but Jorge Donn, his pupil, was a pure joy for the eye,
especially in the Bolero


----------



## Vaneyes

clara s said:


> Liepa was a wonderful Crassus, but Vasiliev was a perfect Spartacus
> 
> great dancers of the Bolshoi
> 
> and *maybe MB was a bit overrated as a dancer*, but Jorge Donn, his pupil, was a pure joy for the eye,
> especially in the Bolero


Who said that, a Russian? 

Amazing how Russia lost their three greatest to The West.

And how about height? VN - 5' 5", MB - 5' 7", RN - 5' 8"


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










-Misty Copeland


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I've long loved these dancers as well:


----------



## sharik

Vaneyes said:


> Amazing how Russia lost their three greatest to The West.


by Russian Ballet standards, Baryshnikov was far from what is considered as 'great'. Nuriev, on the other hand, indeed was great, but by the time of his immigration he was already past his prime; so for the both dancers it was a downshifting, in terms of ballet specifics, that they immigrated at all.

for the West they might seem 'greatest' whereas from Russian perspective they appear to be like many others in the Russian Ballet.

however, most of things with the West are considered 'great' only because they had been advertised, but in fact being advertised has nothing to do with being great.


----------



## trazom

All of the pictures are of the same dancer:


----------



## Pyotr

Emma Hawes in The Nutcracker.


----------

